# TiVo co-founder Michael Ramsay to speak at Edinburgh Science Festival



## dverrall (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi there!

Apologies if this has been posted elsewhere but I'm so excited hearing about this lecture that I haven't looked through the forum for another similar posting.

Paperless tickets for the event are available from the Edinburgh Science Festival Box office.

Event Details :

The BCS Edinburgh Branch Sidney Michaelson Memorial Lecture

In partnership with the Edinburgh International Science Festival.

Wednesday 11th April 2007, 6:00 pm.

Speaker: Michael Ramsay, TiVo co-founder

Venue: National Museum of Scotland - Lecture Theatre

Admission by ticket only - available from the Edinburgh International Science Festival web-site. Pay £7, print the e-ticket and take it with you.

Lecture synopsis:

In August of 1997, Mike Ramsay, along with his colleague Jim Barton, founded TiVo Inc. The two entrepreneurs shared a vision to revolutionize television viewing by giving people the ability to watch what they wanted, whenever they wanted. Ramsay and Barton invented the Digital Video Recorder (DVR) and, when TiVo launched in March 1999, it created a sensation. Consumers who bought TiVo proclaimed that it not only improved the quality of their television viewing experience, but that it actually changed their lives. TiVo put viewers in control -- they could pause live television, fast-forward through commercials, and--because TiVo automatically recorded their favorite shows--they were no longer forced to watch TV on the networks' schedules. What Mr. Ramsay and Mr. Barton introduced into the US television landscape was one very disruptive technology.

The television networks were unanimously threatened by this single innovation and perceived it as a potential death-knell for their industry. They responded with aggressive efforts to destroy TiVo as quickly as possible. Yet despite these efforts of the media industry, TiVo's massive consumer appeal led the company to succeed and flourish. TiVo went on to become the leader in DVR technology, went public in 1999, and today boasts over 4 million subscribers . TiVo is one of the best-loved media brands in the US, and DVRs are now established as an indispensable element of TV viewing.

Mr. Ramsay will share his very first-hand view on TiVos history from Silicon Valley start-up to high-growth public company. His lecture will address his experience in building a company that had to take on the gigantic media industry in its earliest stages of development. He'll share how TiVo was able to turn a good idea and a passion to achieve something important into a growing business, and he'll discuss the challenges inherent in creating powerful technology that's easy enough for anyone to use and enjoy. His address will also reflect on how a company can appear larger than life so that it can survive and raise the capital necessary to compete and grow. Mr. Ramsay will also discuss the importance of building a company culture that inspires its employees to excel, to compete, and to stay ahead in the marketplace. This keynote will be an inside story, not only of TiVo, but also of Silicon Valleys love/hate relationship with Hollywood--a relationship as tenuous today as it was when TiVo hit the scene in 1999.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Hmmm, but will he announce the date TiVo will return to the UK?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

That's not up to tivo really though is it?
It's the manufacturers (e.g. thompson) who decide to take the risk licencing tivo and design & sell a system based on it.

Richard Branson & Virgin Media are the best candidates to Tivo, as they need
something to differentiate them from sky. Tivo on the V+ PVR would do that.

Freeview is pretty saturated with cheap PVRs, and all without subscription,
or a high one off cost.


----------



## Cams (Oct 27, 2002)

I know it's been ages since I posted but I am going to this lecture so i will report back after the event


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Wish I could, but I won't be in Edinburgh until the 16th. Oh well.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> That's not up to tivo really though is it? [...] Richard Branson & Virgin Media are the best candidates to Tivo, as they need something to differentiate them from sky. Tivo on the V+ PVR would do that.


Personally, I feel it would be a match made in Heaven for both companies. TiVo would get access to VM's 3.3m TV customers, all with potential for fast cable internet access to support TiVo's advanced features, and many of them (V+ customers) already using DVR hardware that should be able to support TiVo software; VM would be able to offer its customers the best PVR in the world :up:

Does anybody know Mike Ramsay's email address...?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

As Mr Ramsay no longer runs TiVo, there's not a lot of point! he's still head of technology though I think.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't know if the current V+ Box hardware would the be able to support the linux-based Tivo OS though. I know the spec. of the box but not whether it would support just _any_ software.

Assuming it would, how could it be deployed; mass install via download? I don't know. That was a serious question 

If new hardware is needed, sure that might be cost-prohibitive. ie replacing all the current TVD/V+Boxs?

As ever, I'm sure someone will have some thoughts


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Does anybody know Mike Ramsay's email address...?


Pete77 is bound to have it, he has every other media executive's!


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

ericd121 said:


> Pete77 is bound to have it, he has every other media executive's!


[email protected]

(see Pete, I listen to you  )


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cwaring said:


> I don't know if the current V+ Box hardware would the be able to support the linux-based Tivo OS though. I know the spec. of the box but not whether it would support just _any_ software.


It's a Scientfic Atlanta 8300 isn't it?

TiVo have recently re-written their software to work with a range of generic DVR hardware and have proved this works by rolling out TiVo functionality as an OTA update to Comcast DVRs that didn't have TiVo before! The Comcast DVR box is a Motorola 6412 but a similar deal is, apparently, in the pipeline with Cox Communications to do the same thing with both their DVR boxes, which are a mixture of Motorola 6412 and Scientific Atlanta 8300 boxes, so clearly the TiVo software can be adapted to work on either.

Now do you see why I'm getting excited? If VM did a deal with TiVo they could roll out TiVo functionality to the V+ _over the air_, as Comcast are doing, to just those customers who wanted it :up::up::up:


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> [email protected]
> 
> (see Pete, I listen to you  )


Email sent.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

blindlemon said:


> Email sent.


May I PM you?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> It's a Scientfic Atlanta 8300 isn't it?


Indeed it is. Thanks for that. I now have some ammo to get in touch with the guys at VM who work on the box; if I can


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

If Tivo were to return to the UK, I don't mind what combination of Media source they collaborate with (e.g. Freeview or Cable etc) as long as they keep an Auxiliary Input to use as a alternative Single or Dual source configuration.

The reason being if they decided to work with Virgin Cable for example, I would need to stick a Satellite or Freeview box on the AUX input as there are no Cable operators in our area and no plans for any in the next 10 years AFAIK!!

If they really wanted to kick ass, they should launch a twin or triple Freeview integrated box (as these would be easy to embed in a tivo chassis) and put 2 x AUX Inputs on the back so you could drop 2 x Satellite boxes on or 1 x sat & 1 x Cable box on, heheheheh.

For longevity, it wouldn't be a good idea to embed satellite or cable receivers, I think it would be best to hang the service providers set-top-boxes off the back as with the Series 1. At least you haven't got to re-manufacture the Tivo if the hardware changes on these platforms.

Ok, so now who's going to Edinburgh?
You task is to get him drunk, laid and happy enough to sign an agreement for the provision of our new UK Tivo


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

healeydave said:


> it would be best to hang the service providers set-top-boxes off the back as with the Series 1. At least you haven't got to re-manufacture the Tivo if the hardware changes on these platforms.


Ay, and it would make it much easier to fit a preconfigured upgrade drive as well...


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

It should come with "TiVoLite". This would allow full TiVo functions for, say 3 months, then revert to basic functions unless a sub is taken out.

This would give people a good taste of what they would be missing if they don't subscribe.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ashley said:


> It should come with "TiVoLite". This would allow full TiVo functions for, say 3 months, then revert to basic functions unless a sub is taken out.
> 
> This would give people a good taste of what they would be missing if they don't subscribe.


that exists - it's called TiVo Basic IIRC.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Don't you wish they'd done that in the first place; ie with the Series 1  Would've sold loads more I think. Maybe


----------



## Cams (Oct 27, 2002)

If there is a Q&A session any specific questions you would like asked apart from are thry coming back to the uk and are the Virgin rumors true


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Don't you wish they'd done that in the first place; ie with the Series 1  Would've sold loads more I think. Maybe


I wish that they had trained the sales staff so that they knew what it was and had a fully functional Tivo in store so it could be demonstrated properly.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Only a few hours to go........................


----------



## Cams (Oct 27, 2002)

Just Back from the lecture.

Bad news  There is no intention of returning to the UK they shall keep the current service going but the emphasis is on growing the business in the US.

The lecture itself was interesting as it was a history of how TiVO started with a nice twist in that it was yet another Scottish engineer that invented something that change the world.


There were some nice touches with some of the Tivo adverts from the US marketing including one that the networks banned


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Cams said:


> There is no intention of returning to the UK


In what timeframe? Imminently, this year, ever....?

Did he actually make a direct statement or answer a direct question about this, or are you just inferring it from the fact that he didn't mention coming back?

Thanks for attending though


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> [email protected]
> 
> (see Pete, I listen to you  )


He is still listed on the Tivo website at www.tivo.com/5.2.1.asp

Regarding email to be on the safe side I would try all of the following as unfortunately the Tivo email server does not bounce back non valid email addresses with the company:-

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Hopefully at least one of those should reach him.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

As to not coming back to the UK he has to say that for now even if the truth is the opposite as the last thing Virgin would want would be for Sky to get any advance warning at all of any serious Tivo plans that they may have.


----------



## Cams (Oct 27, 2002)

He was quite clear that the UK was not on Tivo business plan it was a very personal disappointment for him as he is Scottish he has relative here who all have Tivo


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cams said:


> He was quite clear that the UK was not on Tivo business plan it was a very personal disappointment for him as he is Scottish he has relative here who all have Tivo


Did no one ask him about Virgin and why it would not make sense for them to use the new version of the Tivo software designed for use on cable tv boxes?


----------

